# Is doing cardio first thing in the morning the same as doing it last thing at night?



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Is doing cardio first thing in the morning the same as doing it last thing at night before going to bed?

I find it not easy to do my cardio first thing in the morning because I wake up at 5 already to go to work. Can I instead do it in the evenings before going to bed and then not eat anything else? Or does this not work?

Sorry if it might seem a silly question, but I am just trying to find solutions to what I am finding hard.

Thanks in advance for the responses!

Ineisa


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hi there.

well so im told doing cardio in the morning on an empty stomack is great for burning fat. if i have this right its because you havent eaten the body will burn fat for energy while your jogging ect.

but if you find this hard yes you can still do it in the evening but you still want a meal before bed to feed the body for recovery while you sleep.

hope this helps


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

i perfer it in the morning with a strong black coffee. Means I dont have to juggle times of meals before the cardio.


----------



## Underdog (Dec 30, 2009)

yea i heard it's better to run first thing to get to the fattage, but aslong as you burn off more calories than you eat...you will drop weight, if thats what your after.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Neis, don't worry ! you cannot get up any earlier for god's sake lol - you will still drop fat no matter when you do it as long as the diet is in order and I know you're on the case with the timed carbs so you should be grand


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah getting up earlier than 5 is not worth living for in my opinion!

Before bed isn't too bad tbh.. You boost your metabolism before bed so your body should be like a little furnace during your sleep..

Post workout is just as good as morning cardio too!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

How did I know a man was going to pull the nudge nudge morning cardio line fpmsl ....even I managed to resist that one !

actually that might just be my mind ....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jem said:


> How did I know a man was going to pull the nudge nudge morning cardio line fpmsl ....even I managed to resist that one !
> 
> actually that might just be my mind ....


Eh? where?!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DB said:


> Eh? where?!


Ignore me DB :whistling: - sh!t - it is in my head :confused1:

Morning cardio is not what it once was for me 

I'm worse than a bloke :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

DB said:


> Yeah getting up earlier than 5 is not worth living for in my opinion!
> 
> Before bed isn't too bad tbh.. You boost your metabolism before bed so your body should be like a little furnace during your sleep..
> 
> *Post workout* is just as good as morning cardio too!


Must agree with the post workout cardio, I wouldn't go longer than 30mins

personally, in fact I'm doing HIIT for 10-15 mins and seeing decent results atm.

Not the pussy walking HIIT but the proper balls and all sprinting stuff (well nearly, not

quite fit enought yet)

Back looking very good there DB:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> Hi Neis, don't worry ! you cannot get up any earlier for god's sake lol - you will still drop fat no matter when you do it as long as the diet is in order and I know you're on the case with the timed carbs so you should be grand





DB said:


> Yeah getting up earlier than 5 is not worth living for in my opinion!
> 
> Before bed isn't too bad tbh.. You boost your metabolism before bed so your body should be like a little furnace during your sleep..
> 
> Post workout is just as good as morning cardio too!


x2 so long as you get it in then its really marginal how much of a difference morning versus night time cardio makes


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Ignore me DB :whistling: - sh!t - it is in my head :confused1:
> 
> Morning cardio is not what it once was for me
> 
> I'm worse than a bloke :lol: :lol: :lol:


Man you've got it bad:whistling: :whistling:

I can recommend a decent escort agency if required


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jem said:


> Ignore me DB :whistling: - sh!t - it is in my head :confused1:
> 
> Morning cardio is not what it once was for me
> 
> I'm worse than a bloke :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL no worries u crackhead! Northern thing yeah? 



tel3563 said:


> Must agree with the post workout cardio, I wouldn't go longer than 30mins
> 
> personally, in fact I'm doing HIIT for 10-15 mins and seeing decent results atm.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude! changed it now tho!!

I dont like HIT... Purely as its hard work pmsl! sitting on the xtrainer at 140bpm is easy!!



WeeJaffa said:


> x2 so long as you get it in then its really marginal how much of a difference morning versus night time cardio makes


Great minds!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Man you've got it bad:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> I can recommend a decent escort agency if required


One track mind, honest to god! ........and actually that might be the perfect solution...no stress or worries :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:

*I'm calling the wees in for this one* :thumbup1:

Sorry DB lol


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Does not make any difference , just do it when convenient


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

PMSL at DB's WeeJaffa:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

DB said:


> Great minds!


LMFAO @ weejaffa :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxxxxx



Jem said:


> One track mind, honest to god! ........and actually that might be the perfect solution...no stress or worries :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> **I'm calling the wees in for this one** :thumbup1:
> 
> Sorry DB lol


gimme a week,i'm currently healing at superhuman rate but it still takes time (have been test driving it every night,barring discolouration i'm almost gtg on full bore extra curricular:lol: :lol: )


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks to all for your replies!

i will do cardio first thing in the afternoon when I wake up in the weekends :thumb:

and I will try and do some post work out and maybe a few spinning classes at lunch.

I guess as long as I burn more than I consume... :bounce:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> gimme a week,i'm currently healing at superhuman rate but it still takes time (have been test driving it every night,barring discolouration i'm almost gtg on full bore extra curricular:lol: :lol: )


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I am discovering the joys of an hours cardio first thing in morning and last thing at night lol on the stepper of course lol


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> I am discovering the joys of an hours cardio first thing in morning and last thing at night lol on the stepper of course lol


Holy cow, you are hardcore, I cant, in the morning I would have to wake up at 4 50, no wayyyyyyyy, the only thing you get me to do at that time is some other type of burning cals... :tongue:


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats still a form of cardio ineisa...


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Ineisa said:


> Holy cow, you are hardcore, I cant, in the morning I would have to wake up at 4 50, no wayyyyyyyy, the only thing you get me to do at that time is some other type of burning cals... :tongue:


 :lol: I wish i had a different sort of cardio in the morning lol :whistling:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> Thats still a form of cardio ineisa...


Holy cow, I am from now on then going to see the pounds dropping off like there is no tom! :bounce:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Jem said:


> Ignore me DB :whistling: - sh!t - it is in my head :confused1:
> 
> Morning cardio is not what it once was for me
> 
> I'm worse than a bloke :lol: :lol: :lol:


Pervert :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Yeah getting up earlier than 5 is not worth living for in my opinion!
> 
> Before bed isn't too bad tbh.. You boost your metabolism before bed so your body should be like a little furnace during your sleep..
> 
> Post workout is just as good as morning cardio too!


Pussy 4am when I diet for my Cardio PMSL

I think morning cardio is better for weight loss as I feel a lot more hungry during the day as my metabolism is on fire.

Still if your dieting for general health and not comps then the difference is marginal.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

someone told me to only do SS cardio in the morning for about a hour, NEVER do hit pre-food as its a sure fire way to burn muscle for energy! any truth in this?

I was planning to do AM SS cardio and a few evening tabatta sessions a week when i start my cut


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

kaos_nw said:


> someone told me to only do SS cardio in the morning for about a hour, NEVER do hit pre-food as its a sure fire way to burn muscle for energy! any truth in this?
> 
> Depends on the Intensity of the cardio
> 
> I was planning to do AM SS cardio and a few evening tabatta sessions a week when i start my cut


Keep your heart rate to 65-75% of you max and muscle burning will be at a minimum


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers mate so would you recommend using a HR monitor? or just estimate?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

kaos_nw said:


> cheers mate so would you recommend using a HR monitor? or just estimate?


Up to you mate, I estimate, use a gym piece of cardio equipment with the hand grip monitor and see how you feel at 65-70% Max HR and then use that as a guide when out on the road or at home.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Arguably post workout cardio is just as good if not better??

Due to the fact that stored energy has been used in your workout and insulin levels are low so the only option the body has is to use fat stores for energy??


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

I always found morning card worked for me greater then doing it later in the day, I start work at 5am too so I get up at 3.30 and get 30 mins in on the treadmill then normally leave the house at 4.20ish not only does the weight come off but I feel alot more energtic and awake for the day if I don't I feel sluggish


----------



## melsi (May 26, 2010)

pwo cardio its where its at! 45min incline walk, hr at 140bpm.

shot of acai berries in the morning

drink green tea throughout the day

sleep on empty stomach (apart from casesin protein)

you will be shredded!


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

I do post work out morning cardio every day, fat flies away


----------

